# Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter



## CarpNRW (22. Januar 2016)

Tach Angelfreunde!

Würde gerne mal Wissen, wie man bei solch einem Wetter, einen Karpfen in einer Kiesgrube zu überlisten. 
Zum Gewässer: Kiesgrube mit sehr klarem Wasser und sandigem Boden. Das Gewässer hat eine sehr stark abfallende Kante die nach 2m Ufer beginnt. Die Kante geht einmal komplett um den See.
Auf 5 Meter vom Ufer ist es mal 3m tief, mal 5m. Fünf Meter weit draußen ist es 7 Meter und tiefer. Viel gelotet habe ich nicht, nur in einer Bucht.

Ich war vor einer Woche dort, das Wasser war gar nicht so kalt, hätte es mir kälter vorgestellt. Gefüttert habe ich mit Mais und Hanf. Dazu Monstercrap-Liquid. Gefischt habe ich mit 3 Ruten auf 5,7 und auf einer sehr tiefen Stelle. Weiß leider nicht, wie tief es dort war. Gefischt habe ich mit Pellet und einem Pop-Up Rubby Dubby von Radical 18mm. 
Bei der Rute die ich einfach so weit raus geworfen habe, hatte ich beim Einholen einen starken Wiederstand, der aber nach einigen Meter wieder verschwand. Die Köder waren auch alle normal.

Die Temperatur ging in den letzten Tagen stark runter auf -8 Grad, aber steigt jetzt wieder. Montag sollen es 10 am Tag werden, aber bewölkt. 

Meint ihr, die Karpfen bekommen durch diese leichte Erhöhung Hunger und wo habe ich sie anzutreffen? Im flachen Bereich oder doch noch im tiefen? Wie sieht es mit Futter oder Köder aus? Gefüttert habe ich ca 300 gramm pro Spot und das als ich angekommen bin. 

Habe überlegt ob ich dieses mal einen Mix aus Mais,Hanf und kleinen Pellets fische und auf einen Teppich von ca 4qm, einen Schneemann platziere. 

Freue mich auf eure Antworten, Fragen und weiteren Tipps!


----------



## Dodez (22. Januar 2016)

Hallo, NRW 
Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast mit 3 Ruten zu angeln, würde ich eh so groß wie möglich verteilen auch in den einzelnen Schichten. Meines Erachtens nach fressen die Fische nicht unbedingt dort wo sie stehen. Sie suchen doch öfter als wir glauben die "flacheren Bereiche" zum fressen auf. Deswegen kannst du ja mal eine Tüte auf die von dir beschriebene Kante legen eine in 5 und eine in 7m tiefe! An sonsten klingt es ganz gut. Allerdings verstehe ich es richtig das du "instand" angelst ohne vor zu füttern? Dann würde ich direkt die Partikel weg lassen und Boilies füttern..je Spot 2 Hände groß gestreut. So vermeidest du es das Weißfisch den Köder frisst und du kannst die Fische vielleicht unvorsichtig machen.

Gruß aus Niedersachsen


Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet kann sich ein Eis kaufen!


----------



## CarpNRW (23. Januar 2016)

Dodez schrieb:


> Hallo, NRW
> Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast mit 3 Ruten zu angeln, würde ich eh so groß wie möglich verteilen auch in den einzelnen Schichten. Meines Erachtens nach fressen die Fische nicht unbedingt dort wo sie stehen. Sie suchen doch öfter als wir glauben die "flacheren Bereiche" zum fressen auf. Deswegen kannst du ja mal eine Tüte auf die von dir beschriebene Kante legen eine in 5 und eine in 7m tiefe! An sonsten klingt es ganz gut. Allerdings verstehe ich es richtig das du "instand" angelst ohne vor zu füttern?



Hallo Dodez! 

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort! 
Ja ich gehe instand angeln, da ich meinen Führerschein noch nicht fertig habe. Daher habe ich nicht die Chance vorzufüttern. 
Nur mit Boilies füttern werde ich mal ausprobieren, hatte noch nie den Erfolg aif Boilie, daher wird das sehr spannend! Habe das Vertrauen zu den Boilies leider noch nicht gewonnen. Am Haar mit auffälligem Pop-Up oder ehr schlicht? Spielt der Geschmack/Aroma eine große Rolle?  Zur Verfügung stehen mir "The Blaizin Crab Boilies" in 22mm(dunkelbraun), Blue Magic Boilies (Blau  + Hohen Anteil an Maulbeerensirup)18mm, Quantum Radical Rubby Dubby 24mm. Fürs Haar hätte ich noch grüne,fruchtige Dumbells, sowie den Tugernut Pop-Up in lila und den Bloody Chicken in pink. 

Nochmal zum Gewässer: Die größe beträgt 11ha und hat auch Schutz-Zonen, an den interessantesten Stellen. 
Ebenfalls habe ich beim Spinnfischen an dem Tag auch noch ein Combi-Rig herausgeholt mit Abstimmung auf eine pure PopUp-Montage mit Safety Clip. Genau die selbe Montage, die nutze! War auf jeden Fall ein sehr ausschlaggebender Hinweis auf eine gängige Montage. Der Angeldruck ist an dem Gewässer auf Friedfisch nicht hoch. Bin glaube einer der wenigen.

Nur die Sache mit den tiefen finde ich, ist eine schwere Sache im Winter. Soll ich Löcher suchen und den Köder dort platzieren? Eine auf jeden Fall an der Kante, das steht fest. 

Schonmal Danke für weitere Antworten!


----------



## rainerle (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*

mal ein Tip am Rande: schmeiß eine Montage (am besten mit dünnem PVA-Netz oder mit ein paar Bollern am Stringer) dahin, wo Du den Hänger beim Einholen hattest. Ich denke nicht, dass das ein Fisch war sondern eher ein Ast oder der Gleichen und sowas zieht auch im Winter Fische an, da sich meist an dem Gegenstand selbst oder in unmittelbarer Nähe Nahrung einstellt > Du hast damit Quasi Deinen "Hot-Spot" in der Pfütze schon gefunden.


----------



## Dodez (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*

Die Montagen sind eher das geringere Übel, wenn der Druck auf Karpfen nicht hoch ist. Da kannst du fast mit zelt schnüren angeln und du würdest fangen. Die Fische stehen zwar meist in den tiefen Löchern wegen der 4grad die das Wasser dort hat, jedoch wie oben schon beschrieben habe ich damit fast keine Erfolge gehabt (in meinem Altverein habe ich mir das Schauspiel mal vom Boot aus angesehen. Dann stehen 5-6 Fische um deine Montage aber keiner kommt auch nur auf die Idee den Köder anzusehen, geschweige denn ihn mal ein zu saugen. Du musst die Stellen finden wo die Fische fressen wenn du das geschafft hast brauchst du nur noch warten bis die Fische Hunger haben(was allerdings auch dauern kann, wegen dem geringen Stoffwechsel). Der Köder, ja der Köder... Da spalten sich leider die Meinungen. Ich Persönlich Angel gerne an ausgeglichenen ködern wie snowman, oder Partikelkette mit einem -zwei fakekorn. So kann der Köder, da er im Wasser quasie schwerelos ist, weiter in den Schlund des Fischs und die Chance ihn zu Haken ist höher. Am besten du erkundigst dich in deinem Verein bei einem oder zwei karpfenanglern was sie Fischen und wie die Erfolge aussehen und ob sie wissen was viel am See gefüttert wird und ob damit die Fänge konstant bleiben. Die andere Sache ist natürlich wenn zu viele mit diesem Köder Angeln, dann ist die Chance eines Misserfolgs natürlich auch um ein Vielfaches höher, da die Fische misstrauisch auf diesen Köder reagieren. bei mir im Alt Verein war es zum Beispiel so das fast alle Karpfen Angler die dort regelmäßig geangelt haben eine spezielle Sorte von einer speziellen Marke geangelt haben und somit der Erfolg auf diesen Ködern langsam ausblieb. Manchmal ist anders als die andern zu angeln doch der Schlüssel zum Erfolg.


Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet kann sich ein Eis kaufen!


----------



## CarpNRW (23. Januar 2016)

rainerle schrieb:


> mal ein Tip am Rande: schmeiß eine Montage (am besten mit dünnem PVA-Netz oder mit ein paar Bollern am Stringer) dahin, wo Du den Hänger beim Einholen hattest. Ich denke nicht, dass das ein Fisch war sondern eher ein Ast oder der Gleichen und sowas zieht auch im Winter Fische an, da sich meist an dem Gegenstand selbst oder in unmittelbarer Nähe Nahrung einstellt > Du hast damit Quasi Deinen "Hot-Spot" in der Pfütze schon gefunden.



Ich denke ehr weniger, dass ein Ast in der Seemitte liegt, außerdem wird in der Kiesgrube noch gebaggert, denke die hätten den rausgeholt. Und kein Baum ragt bis in die Mitte des Sees und kein Baum hat Arme und Beine, und schwimmt dort hin.

Angler an meinen Gewässern zu treffen geht auf die 0 zu, wenn man mal einen trifft, kann der kein Deutsch oder ist so kaputt im Kopf, dass die meine Fragen gar nicht realisieren..leider!

Also heißt es anscheinend, ab ans Wasser und probieren! Mal schauen was sich nachher machen lässt!


----------



## Dodez (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*

Dann wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg! Und Petri heil! Wir wollen Ergebnisse sehen 


Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet kann sich ein Eis kaufen!


----------



## punkarpfen (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*

@Carp NRW: Die Luft ist zwar recht mild, aber noch sind in meiner Nähe die Gewässer zugefroren. Es wird noch ein paar milde Tage dauern, bis man wieder regelmäßig Karpfen fangen kann. Die Zeit zwischen Weihnachten und Ostern ist traditionell sehr zäh und das Nichtfangen ist eher die Regel als die Ausnahme.


----------



## CarpNRW (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*

Einen schönen Sonntag-Abend wünsche ich den Lesern!

Ich kann euch schonmal sagen, der Kurzansitz war eine totale Niete :vik:
Aber da es hier nicht um den Erfolg geht, spielt das keine Rolle. Mir geht es ehr um den Weg, zu dem Karpfen. Dieser Weg dauert jetzt schon mehrere Jahre und er ist noch lange nicht zu Ende!
Mit diesem Thema möchte ich die Gewässer, die ich besuche, für euch gründlich beschreiben und mit eurer Hilfe hier den Erfolg präsentieren.

Mir stehen fünf Gewässer zur Verfügung, 3 Baggerseen und ein normaler See.
Bei meinem letzten Ansitz war ich an einer ca. 10ha großen Kiesgrube, welche seit 1980 besteht und seit 20 Jahren nicht mehr bewirtschaftet wird. 
Das Ufer hat kein Schilf, vereinzelt hängen Äste ins Wasser hinein.
Wirklich besonderes gibt es über den See leider nicht zu erzählen. Ich hab noch keinen Angler dort getroffen, der mir ein paar Tipps geben konnte. Deswegen musste ich mich auf mein Gefühl und geringes Wissen verlassen. 

Mein Spots befanden sich auf 3-5,6-7 und ca. 8 Metern mit sandigem Boden. Schlamm habe ich auch nicht gefunden, jedoch halb verrottete Krautfelder. Da kam auf jeden Fall eine Rute hin!
Meine zweite Rute habe ich einfach mal gerade aus abgelegt, auf acht Metern. 
Bei meiner Spotwahl habe ich auch auf den Wind geachtet und in einer Bucht gefischt, wo der Wind hinein drückte. Man merkte das hier kein Eis anzutreffen war, wie auf der anderen Uferseite. 
Als ich mich entscheiden hatte, baute ich meine Ruten auf und fing an zu füttern.
Ich nahm RubbyDubby Boilies und eine fruchtige Variante, warf ca. zwei Hände voll Boilies grob verteilt drauf und legte meine Ruten dort ab. Dies auch als Hakenköder mit Pop-Up.

An den Gewässern habe ich es sehr schwierig, da der Besatz nicht besonders groß ist und es ehr ein Wunder ist, einen Karpfen zu überlisten. Der Raubfisch ist für Angler meiner Region am interessantesten und nicht das Wasserschweinchen. Also der Angeldruck ist so gut wie gar nicht da, was den Karpfen an geht.

Mein nächster Ansitz ist schon in Planung, das Wetter ist jetzt viel milder, meint ihr unsere Jungs haben dadurch auch mehr Hunger? Besser gesagt, suchen öfters Futter auf?

Habt ihr Fragen, stellt diese umbedingt! Alles Wissen bringt mich und jeden anderen Leser weiter!


----------



## CarpNRW (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*

Hallo Leser!

Ich war gestern wieder einmal an dem Gewässer, welches ich in meinem letzten Beitrag genannt hatte. 

Hier zwei Links zum Gewässer:
http://www.anglermap.de/angeln/gewaessersteckbrief_angelkarte.php?id=6050

Meine Spotwahl habe ich meinen Wetterumständen angepasst. Sieben Grad, Wind und Regen. Ich habe mich in einer Kurve gesetzt, in der mir der Wind genau ins Gesicht drückte. Relativ milder Südwest-Wind und das seit Tagen, ich vermute mal, besser kann es im Winter nicht sein..oder? Der Wind hatte eine Geschwindigkeit von 37 km/h. Wir waren sehr froh, nach 7 Stunden Regen, etwas rumlaufen zu können und nach Fischen Ausschau halten können.
Mein Bruder und ich sind im selben Verein und dürfen jeweils mit drei Ruten fischen.
Das Wasser war sehr klar, wir konnten trotz Wind ca. 1,5m tief schauen, leider bringt das nichts, da es drei Meter draußen oftmals fünf Meter tief ist. Die Wassertemperatur betrug in einem Meter Tiefe 6 Grad. Ich wusste jetzt nicht, ob versunkene Äste bei den Umständen Hotspots sind, aber dennoch haben wir jeweils eine Rute dort abgelegt.
Aufgefallen ist mir, dass an manchen Stellen die Tiefe gleichmäßig Zunimmt. Jeden Meter, einen Meter. An manchen Stellen habe ich leichte Unregelmäßigkeiten gefunden. Dennoch nur einen Meter Unterschied.
Unsere Ruten waren um 9 Uhr im Wasser und um 23 Uhr wieder draußen.
Mein Bruder angelte auf einer Tiefe von 8,10-12 und 6-7 Metern und nutze Erdbeerboilies und Ananasboilies in 16mm mit einem pinken Fake-Maiskorn. Er befischte die Nordost-Seite.
Ich fischte mit den selben Boilies, nutze dazu aber noch einen Tigernuss-PopUp in lila. Ich beangelte die Ostseite.
Gefüttert haben wir mit den Boilies,Hanf und Mais. Ungefähr zwei Kilo auf sechs Spots, davon 1,5kg Boilies.

Ich  würde gerne Wissen, ob wir etwas falsch gemacht haben, oder ob es einfach nur am Fisch und Wetter lag. Durch den Regen und Wind war es ja sehr sauerstoffreich und wärmer als an der tiefsten Stelle..

Wünsche noch einen schönen Abend!


----------



## punkarpfen (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*

Ich würde weitaus weniger Futter einsetzen. Eine knappe handvoll pro Rute ist bei den Wassertemperaturen durchaus ausreichend. Erst wenn man definitiv fressende Fische am Platz hat, würde ich vorsichtig nachfüttern. Bei den Futtermengen sind die Fische satt, bevor sie den Hakenköder auch nur gesehen haben. An sonnigen, milden Tagen würde ich entgegen der Lehrbücher auch im Flachwasser eine Montage platzieren. Dort beginnt im Frühjahr das Leben und auch im Winter kann man dort Fische fangen. Wie bereits geschrieben; in dieser Jahreszeit ist es unheimlich schwierig Karpfen zu fangen. An vielen Gewässern sind 40 und mehr Nächte nötig um einen Karpfen zu fangen. Sucht euch ein sehr gut bestztes Gewässer aus oder wartet noch ein paar Wochen/Monate.


----------



## Andal (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*

Bitte berücksichtigt auch mal, dass in dieser Jahreszeit die Temperatur nicht alles ist. Bedingt durch den Sonnenstand ist die Lichtintensität jetzt sehr gering. Davon abhängig auch das Wachstum des Phytoplanktons als erstem Glied in der Nahrungskette. Januar, Februar... da ist das ganze System eines Sees heruntergefahren. Dementsprechend gering auch die Aktivitäten der Fische. Die Reserven aus dem vergangenen sehr milden Herbst und Winteranfang sind nicht mehr. Darum ist es jetzt auch so verdammt schwer, überhaupt einen Fischkontakt herzustellen.

Wenn jetzt Raubfische noch gut gehen, ist das etwas ganz anders, als bei den Karpfen!


----------



## CarpNRW (1. Februar 2016)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> Ich würde weitaus weniger Futter einsetzen. Eine knappe handvoll pro Rute ist bei den Wassertemperaturen durchaus ausreichend. Erst wenn man definitiv fressende Fische am Platz hat, würde ich vorsichtig nachfüttern. Bei den Futtermengen sind die Fische satt, bevor sie den Hakenköder auch nur gesehen haben. An sonnigen, milden Tagen würde ich entgegen der Lehrbücher auch im Flachwasser eine Montage platzieren. Dort beginnt im Frühjahr das Leben und auch im Winter kann man dort Fische fangen. Wie bereits geschrieben; in dieser Jahreszeit ist es unheimlich schwierig Karpfen zu fangen. An vielen Gewässern sind 40 und mehr Nächte nötig um einen Karpfen zu fangen. Sucht euch ein sehr gut bestztes Gewässer aus oder wartet noch ein paar Wochen/Monate.




Ich denke es muss nicht unbedingt sein, dass mein Köder an der Falle als letztes gefressen wird, also denke ich, ist das schonmal quatsch und nicht zu viel Futter. Das es schwierig ist, ist ja das spannende daran, aber leider ging bis jetzt keine Taktik auf. 
Ein gut besetztes Gewässer gibt es bei uns nicht. Mir konnte leoder niemand eines empfehlen und ohne Auto ist es halt schwer. 50km mit dem Fahrrad, nein danke!
Meine Gewässer sollen regelmäßig besetzt werden, allerdings merkt man es gar nicht.
Also lieber hinfahren, wenn das Wasser wärmer ist?

@Andal: Nichts ging, keine Made und auch kein Köfi, trotz mega Raubfischbestand! Ist aber bei all meinen Gewässern der Fall, gut besetzt. Doch geht im Sommer nichts an Haken. Herbst,Winter und Frühling auch nicht. Und ich meine kalt ist es im Moment auch nicht draußen..


----------



## punkarpfen (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*

Natürlich kann es sein, dass als alererstes dein Hakenköder aufgenommen wird. Je mehr Futter du einwirfst, desto geringer ist aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass dein Hakenköder als erstes genommen wird. Oftmals nehmen die Fische den Haknköder erst, wenn ein Großteil des Futters vertilgt ist. Der Stoffwechsel der Karpfen ist derzeit auf Sparflamme; sie nehmen nur wenig Nahrung auf und fressen auch mal tagelang gar nichts. Sättigende Komponenten wie Mais oder ölhaltige Pellets würde ich auf ein Minimum reduzieren oder ganz weglassen. Im Winter dient das Futter zum Anlocken und nicht zum Sattmachen. Ein gefüllter PVA Beutel mit 5-6 Hakenköderkostproben reicht.


----------



## Joschkopp (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*

Vielleicht an ein Fließgewässer ausweichen, dort sind die Fische aktiver müssen also auch mehr Nahrung zu sich nehmen.
Die Chancen dort einen Winterkarpfen zu fangen ist natürlich immer noch schwer und ein hartes Brot. Spielen viele Faktoren eine Rolle.


----------



## CarpNRW (1. Februar 2016)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> Natürlich kann es sein, dass als alererstes dein Hakenköder aufgenommen wird. Je mehr Futter du einwirfst, desto geringer ist aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass dein Hakenköder als erstes genommen wird. Oftmals nehmen die Fische den Haknköder erst, wenn ein Großteil des Futters vertilgt ist. Der Stoffwechsel der Karpfen ist derzeit auf Sparflamme; sie nehmen nur wenig Nahrung auf und fressen auch mal tagelang gar nichts. Sättigende Komponenten wie Mais oder ölhaltige Pellets würde ich auf ein Minimum reduzieren oder ganz weglassen. Im Winter dient das Futter zum Anlocken und nicht zum Sattmachen. Ein gefüllter PVA Beutel mit 5-6 Hakenköderkostproben reicht.



Also ist es pures glück, einen Karpfen zu überlisten? Weil fünf Boilies...auf 10ha fallen ja nicht so wirklich auf.
Ich setze mich dieses Wochenende an einen flachen See, ca. 2,5m tief. Die Temperatur steigt auch Nachts auf 7-8 Grad und tagsüber 11. 
Wenn die Wassertemperatur noch mehr steigt, kann sich das doch nur postiv auswerten..?


----------



## punkarpfen (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*

Kein Karpfen schwimmt weite Strecken um ein paar Boilies zu mampfen. Man wird eh nur die Fische in der Nähe fangen können. Karpfen haben einen ausgezeichneten Geschmacks-/Geruchssinn und nehmen schon kleinste Mengen Attraktoren war. Weiterhin würde ich auf ein attraktives Grundfutter im PVA Beutel setzen.


----------



## Nidderauer (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*



CarpNRW schrieb:


> .... Meine Gewässer sollen regelmäßig besetzt werden, allerdings merkt man es gar nicht.
> ......
> 
> Nichts ging, keine Made und auch kein Köfi, trotz mega Raubfischbestand! Ist aber bei all meinen Gewässern der Fall, gut besetzt. Doch geht im Sommer nichts an Haken. Herbst,Winter und Frühling auch nicht. Und ich meine kalt ist es im Moment auch nicht draußen..



 Hallo,

 regelmäßigen Besatz sollte man eigentlich an den Angelerfolgen messen können.

 Ein guter Raubfischbestand, der auch imstande ist, sich auf einem guten Niveau zu halten, benötigt eine ganze Menge Futterfisch.

 Ich würde daher eher mal versuchen, um die jetzige Jahreszeit einen tagsüber sonnigen flachen Platz zu finden, wo man gute Erfolge beim Stippen hat. Wenn man so einen Platz längere Zeit unter Futter hält, bei trotzdem extrem spärlicher Fütterung, dann zieht es auch irgendwann wenigstens die kleineren Karpfen dazu. 

 Mit herkömmlichen Boilies wirste die aber wohl eher nicht kriegen, eher mit 2 Maden am 16-er Haken. Oder nachts mit Hartmais bzw. Miniboilies am Haar.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## CarpNRW (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> regelmäßigen Besatz sollte man eigentlich an den Angelerfolgen messen können.
> 
> ...



Ich denke mal weniger, dass ein Zander oder Barsch, einen Satzkarpfen vertilgen kann. Beim Hecht bin ich mir nicht sicher, aber wenn bevorzugt er bestimmt nicht den Karpfen als Futter. Vor allem sind sie ab einer bestimmten Größe eh tabu für die Raubfische. Also fangen müsste man eigentlich, nur die Erfahrung bei dem Wetter fehlt.
Ich wollte die Tage ein wenig Vorfüttern, das sehr grob auf einer großen Fläche. Soll ich mich ehr an die tiefen Stellen halten oder die Flachen? 
Das Wasser ist max. 2,5m. Auf dem See sind zwei Inseln, umgefallene Bäume gibt es nicht und Löcher habe ich bis jetzt auch noch nicht gefunden.
Das Wetter:
Mi: grad tag:6 Nacht:2
Do:5  /  4
Fr:9  /   6
Sa:11 /8
So:9  /  6

Es soll regnen und bewölkt sein. Wir haben seit Tagen Südwest-Wind.

Soll ich überhaupt eine Futterstrategie einsetzen? Ich weiß von einem Angler dass nur die Wurfenweiten 0-5m und 50m erfolgreich sein sollen. Hab aber leider noch nicht herausgefunden warum.

Schonmal ein Dankeschön für die Antworten!


----------



## hecht98 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*

Moin CarpNRW,
ich war am letzten Wochenende in der Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag eine Nacht am See und war auch erfolgreich. Zwar handelt es sich bei meinem Fang nicht grade um ein Monster Fisch aber ich finde grade zu den Bedingungen die zur Zeit herrschen kann man auf jeden noch so kleinen Fisch in gewissem Maß stolz sein. Habe den Kameraden zwar nicht gewogen aber geschätzt so an die 11-12 Pfund.

Der See den ich befischt habe, mein Hausgewässer ist eine 16ha große kieskule mit einem guten Karpfenbestand. Es gibt dort neben den vielen Satzkarpfen auch mehrere Fische über 30 Pfund und einige wenige Karpfen jenseits der 40 Pfund Marke. Der See ist zwischen einem und 7 Metern tief, und weist viel Struktur auf mit mehreren kleinen und mittelgroßen Plateaus, Seerosenfeldern und Muschelbänken.

Die Bedingungen waren bei meinem Ansitz änhlich wie von dir angegeben, max. 9°C tagsüber und min. 1°C nachts mit strammem Südwest Wind der mir ins Gesicht geblasen hat. 

 Ausser einer kleinen Erhöhung auf 3m und einem etwas tieferen Becken in dem es auf 6m abfällt in ca. 20m Entfernung zum Ufer ist der See an dieser Stelle an die 4m tief.

geangelt habe ich wie folgt:

Rute 1: meine linke rute habe ich direkt im Becken auf 6m Tiefe angeboten mit einem stinknormalen Haarvorfach mit 20mm Fisch-Mango Boilie, 24h gesoakt in einen Dip auf Alkoholbasis von old school Baits, weiß grade nicht den genauen Namen aber riecht auf jeden fall derbe nach maggi :q auf jeden Fall zeichnet sich dieser Dip durch seine extreme Wolkenbildung aus, ähnlich wie bei Goo, würde fast sagen noch krasser. Das Zeugt riecht auch extrem, kannst ja mal meine Finger fragen die haben ne Stunde später noch geduftet!! Auf jeden Fall habe ich diese Rute abgesehen von einem kleinen PVA Beutel mit 3 zermahlenen Fisch Mango Boilies den ich ebenfalls in den Dip eingetaucht habe nicht weiter angefüttert.

Rute 2: die Mittlere Rute lag auf der Kante des tiefen Beckens, wo es von 4 auf 6m abfällt. Der Köder war hier ein neongrüner Pop Up Dumbell mit Maracuja Geschmack und einer kleinen Portion pinkem Powder Dip, angeboten an einem withy pool rig. Diese Rute habe ich garnicht angefüttert, da ich versucht habe die Aufmerksamkeit eines vorbeischwimmenden Karpfens auf die grelle Farbe des Boilies im klaren Wasser zu ziehen.

Rute 3: An meiner Rechten Rute habe ich auf der Erhöhung auf 3m mit einem Schneemann gefischt, bestehend aus einem 16mm waldfrucht boilie und einem halben, weißen 16mm white halibut Boilie gefischt an einem Fluorocarbon stiff rig. Dazu sollte vielleicht gesagt werden dass ich das ganze letzte Jahr über konstant gute leistungen mit einem schnemann mit weißem poppi erzielen konnte, weshalb ich mich hierfür entschieden habe.Auch dort habe ich wie bei Rute 1 einen PVA Beutel benutzt, ebenfalls mit 3 zermahlenen Boilies aber ohne Dip. Des weiteren habe ich hier 5 der 16mm Waldfrucht Boilies möglichst punktgenau angefüttert.


Bis morgens um halb 2 musste ich mich gedulden bis sich der erste und letzte Karpfen des Ansitzen sehen ließ, gefangen auf Rute 1. Da hat man mal wieder die bestätigung dass das einfachste oft halt am besten ist #6 bin normalerweise auch kein großer Fan von diesen Schnickschnack rigs aber ich habe halt gedacht dass man im Winter einfach ausprobieren muss um einen Fisch zum Landgang zu überreden.

Ich würde daher wahrscheinlich wenn ich du wäre mir eine tiefere Stelle im See aussuchen und dort mit einem boilie, schneemann wie auch immer OHNE anzufüttern angeln oder wenn es unbedingt sein muss ganz wenig futter wie punkarpfen schon gesagt hat. jedoch würde ich den köder auf jeden Fall mit einem PVA sack bestücken und das ganze dann in einen schönen Dip eintauchen, Goo draufschmieren, wie auch immer halt irgend etwas was unter Wasser ne Menge aufsehen erregt, es aber im grunde genommen ausser deinem hakenköder nichts fressbares gibt.

Wünsche dir viel Glück ich denke ich werde mich dieses Wochenende auch nochmal hinstzen:vik:


----------



## kappldav123 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*

Also um an so ner 10ha Kiesgrube immer Sommer erfolgreich zu sein, da braucht es schon jede Menge Wissen über das Gewässer, die Hotspots etc. Aber im Winter ist das ungleich schwerer und gleicht sicher manches mal einer Lotterie. Ich würde mich meinen Vorrednern anschließen: möglichst wenig füttern. Deine Montagen klingen sehr gut. Ich würde bei diesen Temperaturen auch eher auf kleine Köder setzen. Also 24mm Boilies sind definitiv zu groß. 

Ich meide im Winter diese großen Gewässer, sondern versuche mein Glück an den eher kleineren Teichen, die sich nach ein paar sonnigen Tagen dann auch schneller erwärmen.

Aber es ist wie es ist: Karpfenangeln im Winter, da sind Schneidertage die Regel...


----------



## CarpNRW (6. Februar 2016)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels, 
Danke für die Antworten!

Ich sitze jetzt gerade an einem Vereinsteich, ca 11ha groß und maximal 2,5m tief. Da wir echt wunderbares Wetter haben, gibts nichts schöneres, als sich in die Sonne zu setzen! 
Ich sitze wiedermal auf der Seite des Sees, wo mir der Wind ins Gesicht bläßt. Wehen tut es auch nicht stark, ehr immer mal eine Briese...Hammer für Februar!!
Ich konzentriere mich auf eine Steinpackung, der vor ein paar Jahren dort hingemacht wurde, um See und Bach zu trennen. Da ich dort auch schon blasen aufsteigen sehen konnte, sowie Fisch, hab ich mich schnell entschlossen.
Dort ist es ca. 2 Meter tief oder ein einhalb, muss ich gleich nochmal genau loten.
Fischen darf ich nur mit zwei Ruten und habe auf einer Muschelboilie und auf der anderen einen lila Tigernuss Pop-Up. Dazu einen PVA-Sack mit gecrushten Boilies und 5mm Forelli-Pellets. Bis jetzt nichts, mal schauen was sich so ergibt!


----------



## hecht98 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*

Wenn ich du wäre würde ich eher auf süße  boilies setzen, da fischige boilies durch den hohen fischmehlanteil einen höheren fettgehalt erreichen als süße boilies. Und da sich fett in,dem zur Zeit kühlen wassrr nicht sonderlich gut löst würde ich eher einen süßen boilie ans haar hängen.einfach mal ausprobieren!!


----------



## CarpNRW (8. Februar 2016)

Heyho!

Ich packte gestern ca. um 14 Uhr meine Sachen zusammen und saß somit über 24h an meinem Spot. Die Beisslaune der Fische ging gegen Null, jedenfalls bei mir. Möglicher Weise durch fallenden Luftdruck? Von 1026 mb über Nachg auf 998mb. Weiß nicht, ob das so ausschlaggebend ist. Am Tage hatte ich beide Ruten mit Muschelboilie und PVA bestückt, über die Nacht habe ich eine Maiskette drangemacht, dennoch nichts.
Der Karpfenbestand ist eigentlich auch sehr hoch, aber der Anteil an Raubfisch ist definitiv höher, auch wenn letztes Jahr 87 Zander angeblich entnommen wurden, aber ich hab ja auch einen 120 Pfund Karpfen gefangen..Achtung Sarkasmus! Ich hab sogar ne Pose aufm See treiben lassen mit zwei Maiskörnern, aber auch nichts.
Mein Bruder hat in der Nacht am Ufer einen Hecht aufgeschreckt, also die Räube jagen, die Karpfen wohl nicht.
Ich konnte auch einige Blasen in meinem Ufer und Flachwasserbereicj sichten, auch irgendetwas immer knapp unter der Oberfläche. Habt ihr irgendeine Ahnung, was das sein könnte? 
Am Ufer habe ich eine Stelle ausgemacht, so 5 Meter entfernt, wo mein Lootblei auf einmal gestockt hat, dort wurde es auch höher. Jedoch nur an einer Stelle. Tief war es dort so um die 1,80 und das auf einmal! Möglicher Hotspot?
Ein andere Hotspot wäre ein Steg, an dem oft Enten gefüttert werden, das ist aber auch glaube ich das einzige.. Dann müsste es doch auch ein Hotspot sein, wenn dort eine Steinpackung vor dem Steg ist, die auf einmal aufhört, oder wäre meine Montage dort fehl am Platz?
Kann ja nicht sein, dass echt gar nichts geht.. Kein Biss(chen). Kein Anfasser, nur neugierige Passanten, die unnötig fragen, ob ich am angeln bin.
Wenn das alles nichts hilft und ich auch keine Schlammschicht durch das Blei merke, heißt es im Sommer wohl tauchen oder eine Nachz mit Chod-Rig..was sagt ihr dazu? Auf Futter verzichten, auch trotz "warmen" Temperaturen?

Petri!


----------



## Spinnenfänger (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*

Setzt dich mal auf die Windstille Seite des Sees! Wenn du glück hast ist es dann noch die Seite wo am längsten die Sonne Tags über drauf scheint! Ich möchte behaupten das, das wasser auf der winstillen seite um so 0,3 grad wärmer sein kann! Und das mit dem Steg wo ab und zu enten gefüttert werden, ist auf jeden fall ein oder 2 versuche wert! Bei uns hat das Wasser an der oberfläche windstille Seite 5,3 grad und Wind Seite 5,0 Grad! Ich werde dann gleich nochmal losziehen, und die Temperaturen am grund bei ca. 5 m Wassertiefe messen!


----------



## CarpNRW (10. Februar 2016)

Spinnenfänger schrieb:


> Setzt dich mal auf die Windstille Seite des Sees! Wenn du glück hast ist es dann noch die Seite wo am längsten die Sonne Tags über drauf scheint! Ich möchte behaupten das, das wasser auf der winstillen seite um so 0,3 grad wärmer sein kann! Und das mit dem Steg wo ab und zu enten gefüttert werden, ist auf jeden fall ein oder 2 versuche wert! Bei uns hat das Wasser an der oberfläche windstille Seite 5,3 grad und Wind Seite 5,0 Grad! Ich werde dann gleich nochmal losziehen, und die Temperaturen am grund bei ca. 5 m Wassertiefe messen!



Wenn ihr ehrlich bin, hätte ich das nicht gedacht. Aber du kannst schon recht haben, weil das Gewässer ziemlich flach ist.
Der See war vor zwei Wochen noch eingefroren und weil der Wind recht mild war, dachte ich mir, ich bin an der richtigen Seite.. Trotzdem kann ich nicht sagen, ob es an der anderen Seeseite besser gelaufen wäre. 
Auf meiner Erlaubniskarte sind drei wellige Bereiche angezeichnet, leider ohne erkennbare Bedeutung. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie man Fotos per Smartphone hochlädt?

Petri!


----------



## CarpNRW (27. Februar 2016)

Hallo Angler!

Da wir momentan noch -2 Grad draußen haben, allerdings schon die Sonne ihre Kräfte zeigt, bin ich am überlegen, angeln zu fahren. Höchsttemperatur 6Grad und Sonne. Der See ist an der tiefsten Stelle 2,7m und hat Uferbereiche die so im Schnitt zwischen 0,5-1m tiefe Stellen aufweisen. Es soll den ganzen Tag sonnig sein, dazu relativ windstill.
Da ich halt meinen Karpfen fangen möchte, oder einen schönen Brassen, ist meine schwierigste Frage, der Standort.
Ich hab eine angeblich fängige Stelle erfahren, jedoch alles sehr offen und mehrere tausende Fußgänger am Tag, erst recht bei diesem Wetter! Aber mir gehts nur um den Fisch, also.. Der Platz im Flachwasser in der Sonne ist auf jeden Fall schonmal sicher, nur auf welche Seite? Dem Winde im Rücken oder ins Gesicht? Er kommt aus ONO. Und Köderwahl.. Eine Boilie? Zwei mit Boilie? Eine Poppi und eine sinkend? Oder gar kein Boilie, sondern feedern? Ich habe fruchtige und auch fischige, bei fischig aber eine größere Auswahl.

Hoffe ihr habt Tipps, die auch euch im dieser Jahreszeit den erwünschten Erfolg gebracht haben! 

Petri!


----------



## AnglerHerbert (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*

Gestern hatten wir zwischen 7-9 Grad... Konnte aber nicht angeln fahren die Frau hatte andere Dinge vor ;-)

Aber das macht Hoffnung das es bald wieder richtig losgehen kann... Ohne das man wie eine Zwiebel gekleidet ist..


----------



## Spinnenfänger (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*

CarpNRW ich angel zur zeit mit ganz kleinen ködern. 1 Hartmeiskorn (vorher gekocht) und einer auftriebskugel am Haar.Oder einer kleinen Tigernuss mit nen mini Pop UP. Kleine köder können zur zeit besser sein! Dazu noch 1 PVA Bag mit paar kleinen pellets. Meist macht es auch sinn , in dieser jahreszeit die fische zu suchen! Also nicht 24h an einen Spot zu sitzen! Nimm dir 2 Ruten und erkunde mehrere Stellen für , ca. 2 h! ich fahre jetzt auch raus.Ich werde berichten.


----------



## CarpNRW (28. Februar 2016)

Spinnenfänger schrieb:


> CarpNRW ich angel zur zeit mit ganz kleinen ködern. 1 Hartmeiskorn (vorher gekocht) und einer auftriebskugel am Haar.Oder einer kleinen Tigernuss mit nen mini Pop UP. Kleine köder können zur zeit besser sein! Dazu noch 1 PVA Bag mit paar kleinen pellets. Meist macht es auch sinn , in dieser jahreszeit die fische zu suchen! Also nicht 24h an einen Spot zu sitzen! Nimm dir 2 Ruten und erkunde mehrere Stellen für , ca. 2 h! ich fahre jetzt auch raus.Ich werde berichten.



Ja, ich habe an einem spot mit einer Pose und Wurm geangelt, also einen Bereich abgesucht. Dazu noch eine Rute auf Grund, mit poppi.
Leider ging nichts, hattest du erfolg?

Petri!


----------



## CarpNRW (7. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*

Hallo Karpfenfreunde!

Ich hab meine nächste Session an einem 24ha großen See geplant! Ich werde dort 3-4 Nächte verbringen, mit meinem Bruder. Das heißt, es werden 6 Ruten draußen sein. Der See hat einen bestand der nicht groß ist, aber gut sein soll. Außerdem habe ich die Info bekommen, dass dort längere Ansitze, oft mit großem Erfolg belohnt werden.
http://www.anglermap.de/angeln/gewaessersteckbrief_angelkarte.php?id=6051
Als Köder haben wir 25 Kg Mais, wovon ich ca 10-15 Kilo mitnehmen wollten, da wir eher viele kleine Spot präsentieren. Dazu haben wir 5 Kilo The Source Boilies von DB, ein Kilo der Spicy Shrimp and Pawn und ein Kilo der Squid&Octopus. Diverse Fluo Pop-Ups habe ich dazu auch noch. Unsere Strategie wäre einfach stumpf einen kleinen Futterplatz an vielen Stellen anzulegen und eine guten mit PVA dort amzulegen. Eine Rute kommt mit Chod-Rig raus, darum extra viel mais und wenige Boilies oder wenn sogar gar keine. 
Wir bekommen diese Woche über 10 Grad am Tag mit Sonne und Nachts bis zu 6 Grad. Ich fahre aber erst in 2 Wochen. Meint ihr ich habe dennoch gute Chancen und das Wetter hat die Karpfen geweckt? Und was haltet ihr von der Futterstratrgie?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen!


----------



## YdeeS (7. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*

Servus, ich hallte von Hartmais im Frühjahr garnix. 15 Kilo Mais brauchst du um diese Zeit nicht, ich würde eher auf süßen Dosenmais zurückgreifen.


----------



## CarpNRW (7. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*



YdeeS schrieb:


> Servus, ich hallte von Hartmais im Frühjahr garnix. 15 Kilo Mais brauchst du um diese Zeit nicht, ich würde eher auf süßen Dosenmais zurückgreifen.



Viele zu teuer! Ich will nicht wissen wie viele Dosen das wären..und wo soll der ganze Müll hin? Hartmais ist bestellt und der wird auch benutzt #h


----------



## YdeeS (7. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*



CarpNRW schrieb:


> Viele zu teuer! Ich will nicht wissen wie viele Dosen das wären..und wo soll der ganze Müll hin? Hartmais ist bestellt und der wird auch benutzt #h



Wieso fragst du dann nach Tips und bittest um Bestätigung, wenn du dann eh machst was du willst? Dann geh doch einfach angeln und probieren es aus! Davon abgesehen kommst du locker mit 5 Dosen aus für eine Woche bei der Jahreszeit.


----------



## CarpNRW (8. März 2016)

YdeeS schrieb:


> Wieso fragst du dann nach Tips und bittest um Bestätigung, wenn du dann eh machst was du willst? Dann geh doch einfach angeln und probieren es aus! Davon abgesehen kommst du locker mit 5 Dosen aus für eine Woche bei der Jahreszeit.



Aber der Dosenmais soll ja extrem den weißfisch anlocken, wenn ein Rudel Rotaugen oder Brassen vorbei kommt, ist der denke ich mal schnell weg. Und ich denke echt nicht, das 5 Dosen oder 6, für 6 Spots, eine Woche reicht. Klar ist das Wetter abhängig, aber die kommende Woche wird doch, denke ich mal, der Aktivator sein können?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## YdeeS (8. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*

Die Weißfische sind noch nicht sehr aktiv, da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen zu machen. Nur weil es nächste Woche ein bisschen wärmer werden soll, herrscht unter Wasser trotzdem noch Winter. Da bringen ein paar Tage wärmeres Wetter noch nicht viel. Der Mais soll ja auch nur ein bisschen als Beifutter dienen, da braucht man nicht viel.Die Farbe macht die Karpfen recht neugierig. Locken solltest du sie aber mit Grounbait, der sättigt nicht so viel. Ich weiß ja nicht wie du dir das vorstellst dass du im März 15 Kilo Mais und 10 Kilo Boilies brauchst?


----------



## Joschkopp (8. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*

Moin,

Nur weil ein paar Tage die Sonne scheint und die Temperaturen um die 10 Grad werden, wird der See den du da ansteuerst wohl nich nicht direkt aus dem Winterschlaf erwachen. Das dauert teilweise noch ziemlich lang. Nachts is teilweise immer noch Frost, da kühlt sich das Wasser wieder ganz schnell ab!
Dazu kommt das man sich nicht 100 % auf die Wettervorhersage verlassen kann. Du musst immer noch mit wenig Fischaktivität rechnen und deine Vorgehensweise daran anpassen.
An Fließgewässern könnte das schon besser aussehen, deswegen rate ich euch über die kalte Jahreszeit an einen Fluss auszuweichen.

Hier wird auf mehreren Seiten empfohlen mit Instantmethoden und hoch attraktiven Futter etc. anzufangen. Setz lieber auf sehr gutes Groundbait mit kleinen Partikeln die schnell verdaulich sind und Inhaltsstoffe bieten die Karpfen im Winter benötigen. Eine Dose Mais ist definitiv nicht untertrieben!
Dazu halbierte Boilies oder 14 mm Boilies bestehend aus Milchprotein. Maispellets als alternative für Pellets auf Fischölbasis.
Dazu schön Liquids etc. da bietet der Tacklemarkt ja reichlich an, mit Mainline habe ich da gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Natürlich können jetzt, sich schnell erwärmende Wasserzonen oder Spots an Unterständen und Hindernissen, sehr produktiv sein.
Das wirst du aber nur rausfinden in dem du es ausprobierst und selbst deine Erfahrungen machst.
Mit 6 Ruten kannst du 6 verschiedene Methoden probieren und auf die Methode die ggf. erfolg bringt umstellen.
Ein Spot mit PVA zwei halbierte Boilies.
Vielleicht einen mit der Futtermenge die dir da vorschwebt usw.
Verschiedene Wassertiefen, Pop Up- oder Sinker-Köder usw.
Ich kann dir aufjedenfall nur den Tipp geben im Frühjahr ganz sachte mit dem Futter umzugehen. Auch Fische die sonst mitfressen haben Ihren Stoffwechsel auf's Minimum reduziert.

Schau dir evtl. mal die Artikel von Thomas Talaga an, persönliche Gespräche mit Ihm und seine Artikel haben mir oft weitergeholfen.


----------



## CarpNRW (8. März 2016)

Danke! Werde mal ein bisschen lesen, was das Thema Thomas Talaga angeht. Bei dem Dosenmais muss ich mal mit meiner Begleitung sprechen, was derjenige davon hält. Groundbait wollte ich auch noch besorgen und mit Stickmix fischen. Kann ja mal einen Test machen und einen großen Futterplatz anlegen,wenn bei den kleinen sich nichts tut. Vielleicht hole ich auch noch eine Packung Frolic und mache diese klein, für den Stickmix.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## YdeeS (8. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*

Ich meinte eher Groundbait füttern, nicht für Stickmix. Schön ein paar Kilo Groundbait verteilen, der kann die Karpfen nicht satt machen, lockt sie aber an und lässt sie nach Futter suchen.


----------



## Trollwut (8. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*



CarpNRW schrieb:


> Aber der Dosenmais soll ja extrem den weißfisch anlocken, wenn ein Rudel Rotaugen oder Brassen vorbei kommt, ist der denke ich mal schnell weg. Und ich denke echt nicht, das 5 Dosen oder 6, für 6 Spots, eine Woche reicht. Klar ist das Wetter abhängig, aber die kommende Woche wird doch, denke ich mal, der Aktivator sein können?
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Ich sättige aktuell teilweise meine Zielfische, große Brassenschwärme, beim Feedern mit 500g Grundfutter und rund 1/16l Maden. Du brauchst keinerlei Angst haben, dass dir die Weißfische den Futterplatz leerräumen.


----------



## CarpNRW (8. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*

Okey, dann weiß ich bescheid. Aber wie viel Futter würdet ihr füttern? Und in welchem Verhältnis?
Auf jeden Fall schonmal danke!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## punkarpfen (8. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*

Eine handvoll Boilies/Pellets pro Rute und ein/zwei Futterbälle Grundfutter pro Rute. Wenn du Bisse bekommst, dann kannst du noch etwas nachlegen. Auch wenn es schon zum X-ten mal geschrieben wurde; es ist noch Winter und nicht die richtige Zeit für große Futteraktionen! Mit dem Füttern kannst du noch zwei Monate warten.


----------



## K.ID87 (8. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*

Moinzeit!

Ich klink mich auch mal ein... und kann mich meinen  Vorrednern nur anschließen. Schlag dir diese "viel hilft  viel"-Mentalität aus dem Kopf. Wir haben wie gesagt noch Winter, die  Kreisläufe sind noch richtig unten, jedenfalls bei uns hier im Norden.  Die Fische verhalten sich auch im Drill noch sehr lethargisch. Große  Radien werden jetzt noch nicht abgesucht, punktuell eingebrachtes Futter  sollte dir einen schnelleren Erfolg versprechen als ein breit  angelegter Futterplatz.

Natürlich ist die grundsätzliche  Wahrscheinlichkeit einen Karpfen auf einen großen Futterplatz zu ziehen  höher, allerdings wird dieser unter den Kilos deinen Hookbait eher nicht  finden. Er ist lange vorher gesättigt.
Ich habe die ersten Fische  dieses Jahr ausschließlich mit Single Hookbaits und PVA überlistet (na  gut: einer biss auf PVA + 7 beigefütterte Boilies).

Natürlich ist  (hoch-)attraktives Futter gerade jetzt wichtig, allerdings ist m.M.n.  die Location noch wichtiger. Gerade im Vergleich zu  Jahreszeiten/Bedingungen, wo man die Fische leichter mit Futter "ziehen"  kann.

Und um an den richtigen Stellen zu fischen, benötigst du  Gewässerkenntnis. Diese geht übers Loten, Kanten finden und die  Bodenbeschaffenheit hinaus. Das sind Erfahrungen, die du dann während  des Fischens sammelst.

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass du häufiger das  Gewässer wechselst. Und darin liegt m.M.n. dein schwerwiegenster Fehler.  Dir fehlt schon die Grundvoraussetzung um jetzt erfolgreich zu sein:  Gewässerkenntnis, die sich Richtung 100 % orientiert.

Diese lässt  sich natürlich nicht in kurzer Zeit schaffen, sondern über eine längere  Spanne... aber je früher du damit beginnst, desto eher hast du dein  benötigtes Know-how.

Deshalb würde ich mich an deiner Stelle also  mehr auf ein Gewässer fokussieren, Erfahrungen sammeln, Strategien  anpassen. Das wird dir eher deinen ersten Karpfen einbringen.
Und einen Erfahrungsschatz, auf den du nächsten Winter zurück greifen kannst... denn: Der kommt sicher!

...just my 2 cents


----------



## CarpNRW (21. März 2016)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich sitze geradr am Wasser, seit gestern Abend und wir hatten ungefähr 7 Anfasser, kein Fisch. Wobei wir uns nicht sicher sind, ob es welche waren. Fischen tun wir auf jeder Ebene, 1-3 Meter, 4-5 Meter und 9-10 Meter. Gefischt wird mit Chodrig auf einem kleinen Plato mitten im See, die anderen in der Nähe von umgekippten Bäumen und nähe einer Landzunge, die sich im Wasser fortsetzt. Gefüttert wird einmal komplett nur mit Groundbait, ca. 2-3 Ballen. Ansonsten Mini-Pellets und Mais, ggf. dazu Groundbait. Nun sind wir kurz vor der heißen Phase, die wir gestern erlebt haben, jedoch sind wir uns mit unseren Plätzen,Ködern und tiefen nicht ganz sicher. Wir fischen ansonsten mit Line-Aligner, mit einem 15mm Squid+Octopus, gekrönt mit einem 15mm gelben Pop-Up. Wollte mal die schnelle Fragen, ob ihr ein Problem in unserem Vorgehen erkennt und wenn, was? 

Vielen Danke schon einmal für die Antworten!


----------



## NimrodAut (21. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*

Hey also ich hab die letzten Wochen die ich sehr aktiv am Wasser bin um meine Angelvideos zu drehen bemerkt, dass weniger mehr ist. Auch was ködergrösse und hakengrösse angeht. Boilies wurden bei mir auch nicht ein einziges Mal angefasst. Maiskette hat bei mir den ersten Karpfen der Saison gebracht. Aber ist natürlich auch immer sehr Gewässer abhängig. Gebissen hatte er gegen 14 Uhr bei mir ca. 10 Meter vom Ufer auf knapp 1,5 Meter in der nähe vom Schilf.

Lg Chris



Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## FranconianFishing (21. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*

Hi! Ich habe dieses Jahr auch richtig Probleme, weil es einfach zu frisch ist. Letzte Woche hatte ich einen Doppelschlag, heute Biss, aber kurz vor dem Ufer verloren.



Pose, 8er Haken, ein Dendro, ein Maiskorn. 



Bisse sind extrem zaghaft. Warte an der Pose bis zu 2 Minuten, ehe ich anschlage, weil sie viel spielen mit dem Köder...



Petri,



Peter


----------



## CarpNRW (22. März 2016)

Herzliches Moin Moin!

Vielen Dank für die Tipps! Es hat heute morgen um 6 Uhr geklingelt, hätte es nicht mitbekommen, wenn ich nicht wach geworden wäre, weil die Blase gedrückt hat. Gebissen hat ein 4 Kilo Brassen auf Maiskette, eine halbe Stunde später, noch ein etwas kleinerer Brassen. Boilie brachte gar nichts. Haben jetzt alle Ruten neu ausgebracht mit Kicherebsen und Maiskette, und auf jede Rute 2 Ballen Groundbait mit Mais,Kichererbsen und Forellipellets in 5mm. Diese sehr genau auf unsere Montage. Haben nach den Bissen nicht mehr gefütert, da ja oft, weniger ist mehr..jedoch haben wir uns nochmal dafür entschieden, was nach zu werfen und haben uns auf den Platz konzentriert, wo ich beide Fische fangen konnte.
Ein Karpfen lies sich leider nocu nicht blicken, aber vielleicht kommt ja noch was in der Dämmerung!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen!


----------



## NimrodAut (22. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*

Dann mal Petri zu den Brachsen für den Anfang 

Durchhalten ist in der Jahreszeit besonderes wichtig.

Lg und TL Chris 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## CarpNRW (24. März 2016)

Waren auf jeden Fall zwei lohnenswerte Nächte, auch wenn ich stark erkältet am Wasser lag. Ein Glück, dass ich alles für die Temperaturen mit hatte. Aufgefallen ist mir, dass die Brassen wirklich noch "eingefroren" sind. Ich dachte, ich ziehe da wieder irgendwas komisches raus. Sobald ich wieder gesund bin, versuche ich es auf jeden Fall noch einmal. Das Wetter sieht kommende Woche auch etwas freundlicher aus, hoffentlich sind dann aber wenig Fußgänger unterwegs..

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## CarpNRW (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*

Erstmal ein herzliches Moin-Moin seit langen wieder! 

Mit einer etwas längeren Pause, kribbelt es richtig in den Fingern! Ihr kennt bestimmt dieses Gefühl, die Temperaturen sind dauerhaft im zweistelligen Bereich und bei einem Spaziergang sieht man schon den Einen oder anderen Angler und direkt packt das Fieber einen leidenschaftlichen Karpfenangler.
Ich war zwischenzeitlich mal ab und zu am Wasser, um zu beobachten. Konnte auch einen Karpfen mit einem Gummifisch haken, jedoch blieb nur eine dicke Schuppe an der Hakenspitze hängen.
Da ihr genügend Informationen zu meinem Gewässern in diesem Thema findet, brauche ich diese nicht noch einmal erwähnen. 
Jetzt zu meinem Vorhaben und damit verbundene Probleme..
Ich habe schon sehr viel dieses Jahr an Aktion miterleben dürfen, jedoch immer dann, wenn ich das nötige Tackle nicht dabei habe.
In dem 2,5m tiefen und 20ha großen See haben wir einen Bestand an riesigen Brassen und Karpfen, jedoch macht eine Sache das Angeln meiner Meinung nach sehr schwer: Riesige Massen an Leuten, die pro Familie mal ganz schnell ein ganzes Brot reinwerfen, was zu einer Überpopulation von Wasservögeln führt, die das Gewässer verschmutzen. Dazu noch, dass das Wasser so Nährstoffreich ist, dass es durch schnell wachsende Algen zum Sauerstoffsturz kommen kann, den wir letztes Jahr schon hatten!
Somit hat sich das Beifüttern beim angeln schonmal erledigt, ich will ja nicht noch mehr Schaden hinzufügen. Doch da es mein Lieblingsgewässer ist und man dort ehr was großes, als was kleines fängt, ist es für mich umso interessanter. 
Allerdings bin ich nicht so einer, der gerne leer nach Hause geht, da es bei mir leider nur so läuft und ich Tricks wie mit Fluo-PopUp nicht gern verwende, da auch nie etwas positives daraus geworden ist. Also möchte ich gezielt auf Karpfen und Brassen gehen, jedoch wie? Ich darf mit zwei Ruten fischen und weiß nicht was ich mit denen anfangen soll. Der Boden ist bestimmt mit einer Schicht vergammelter Nährstoffe und Algen bedeckt, also würde ich die Grundangelei ausschließen, oder was haltet ihr davon?
Oder soll ich jeden Tag hinfahren, zwei Hände Boilies reinwerfen, um die Fische an den Platz und Futter zu gewöhnen oder wäre das stark kontraproduktiv? Oder besser, wie würdet ihr vorgehen?


Freue mich auf eure Antworten!


----------



## YdeeS (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*

Servus, nehms mir nicht böse, aber deine Thesen sind alle totaler Quatsch! Halt dich an die Tipps die hier vorher gegeben wurden und dann klappt das auch!


----------



## CarpNRW (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*

Die Tipps bezogen sich aber auf die kalte Jahreszeit und Wassertemperaturen unter del zweistelligen Bereich. Die Futterstrategie muss sich doch dem Verhalten der Fische bezüglich der Temperatur anpassen, oder nicht?


----------



## YdeeS (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*



CarpNRW schrieb:


> Die Tipps bezogen sich aber auf die kalte Jahreszeit und Wassertemperaturen unter del zweistelligen Bereich. Die Futterstrategie muss sich doch dem Verhalten der Fische bezüglich der Temperatur anpassen, oder nicht?



An der Futterstrategie liegt es bestimmt nicht alleine dass du nix fängst. Wenn ich mir deine Texte so durchlese, könnte man meinen dass trotz mangelnden Wissen meinst du wüsstest Bescheid! Aber wer Bescheid weiß fängt Fische!


----------



## <carp> (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*

Moin
Also du solltest dich schnell dran gewöhnen auch mal als Schneider nach Hause zu gehen... 
Ich schätze du setzt dich viel zu sehr unter Druck?
Sei doch froh wenn pasanten mit Brot füttern nimm dir ne ordentliche angel mit Posen Montage und als Köder Brot. 
Ich bin mir sicher das das fängt 
Gruß


----------



## großdorsch 1 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*

also wenn es dort wirklich soviele grosse karpfen und brassen gibt ,warum gehst du dann nicht einfach angeln?!
wenn du vorher dein gewässer aufmerksam beobachtest wirst du verschiedene fressplätze ausmachen können. dort dann einfach eine rute mit boilies und eine mit tigernuss,hartmais oder pellet beködern. dann noch bissel von den genannten ködern mit grundfutter zusammen auf deinen angelplätzen verteilen. dann sollte es doch auch ohne futteraktion mit den fischen klappen.


----------



## CarpNRW (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*



<carp> schrieb:


> Moin
> Also du solltest dich schnell dran gewöhnen auch mal als Schneider nach Hause zu gehen...
> Ich schätze du setzt dich viel zu sehr unter Druck?
> Sei doch froh wenn pasanten mit Brot füttern nimm dir ne ordentliche angel mit Posen Montage und als Köder Brot.
> ...



Ich habe letztes Jahr mindestens 30 Nächte am Wasser verbracht und das ohne Fisch. Dennoch geht man nicht gern leer aus. 
Außerdem haben wir eine zu hohe Population von Wasservögeln, die sind sofort dort, wenn irgendwas im Wasser landet. Das Angeln wird mit den Enten als Gesellschaft nicht lange spaß machen. Kennt jemand vielleicht einen vergleichbaren See und kann mir verraten, wie man dort fischt? Ich finde dieses Gewässer wirklich sehr schwer zu befischen, generell erst einmal ein Rotauge oder Barsch zu fangen, ist für mich bis jetzt aus geblieben. Auch weil der See ziemlich flach ist, kommt die Sonne tief ins Wasser, wodurch sich viele Nahrung bildet/entsteht. Daher meine Vermutung, dass die Karpfen an diesem Gewässer überall gängig sind. Es gibt keine Kanten, kein Schilf und auch keine Seerosenblätter oder umgefallene Bäume. Dazu noch, das der See am kompletten Ufer entlang ca. 1m tief ist. Darum denke ich, dass jetzt der Wind und die Uhrzeit wichtig ist. In diesem Fall müsste ich doch auf der Seite sitzen, auf der mir der Wind ins Gesicht bläst, oder nicht? Und dazu noch im Flachwasser fischen, auf 1m bis 1,5-8 (max. Tiefe 2,5-2,7). Mit den Tipps der von euch würde ich dennoch auf den Boilie verzichten und Dosenmais aufs Haar fädeln. Im PVA-Sack ein bisschen in Liquid eingelegten Hartmais, zusammen mit Groundbait an den Haken hängen und raus damit. Auf sonstiges Futter komplett verzichten, um den See zu schonen. Habt ihr noch irgendwelche Fragen oder Anmerkungen zu meinem Vorgehen? 

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## <carp> (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*

In meinen Augen hast du dir das doch super überlegt 
Ab ans Wasser würde ich sagen..
Viel glück


----------



## Carsten_ (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*

Nicht mal Rotaugen?  
Schon mal ganz einfach probiert? Ein wenig wolkiges Futter, handvoll Maden dabei, feiner haken und auf Grund und an feiner Pose? Und vor allem in den Zeiten variiert? Rotaugen /Rotfedern gingen bisher bei mir absolut überall, ohne Ausnahme


----------



## CarpNRW (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*



Carsten_ schrieb:


> Nicht mal Rotaugen?
> Schon mal ganz einfach probiert? Ein wenig wolkiges Futter, handvoll Maden dabei, feiner haken und auf Grund und an feiner Pose? Und vor allem in den Zeiten variiert? Rotaugen /Rotfedern gingen bisher bei mir absolut überall, ohne Ausnahme



Nein, keine Rotauge/Rotfedern. Auch keine kleinen Brassen oder Karpfen,die fressen wegen den Umständen des Sers ihren eigenen Laich. Könnt ja mal Probleme Obersee Bielefeld googlen. Ein echter *****-See, aber mit schönen Fischen drin. Gehe heute auf jeden Fall ans Wasser.


----------



## Carsten_ (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*

Viel Erfolg, drücke die Daumen


----------



## großdorsch 1 (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*

äh wenn die schon ihren eigenen laich fressen,wie kommst du dann darauf das zuviel nahrung und nährstoffe im wasser sind?
warum schaust du nicht mal bei anderen angler bissel ab die an dem see fische fangen?  
wenn alle das ganze jahr nichts fangen,dann kannst du davon ausgehen das es kaum fische in dem gewässer gibt.
und wenn welche richtig abräumen dann schau was die anderst machen und ändere deine vorgehensweise. 
oder geh mit taucherbrille und flossen auf erkundungstour.


----------



## CarpNRW (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*

Grüßt euch!

Bin mal wieder an einem Vereinsgewässer, einer Sandgrube und möchte es hier mal probieren. Ich war gestern schon ein paar Stunden an diesem See und konnte einen Karpfen sichten. Jedoch kam der Gewässerwart und ich habe erfahren, dass die Stelle, ander ich saß, noch nicht frei ist. Also, Stelle wechseln. Ich habe einige Tipps bekommen, an welchem Platz, was zu finden ist, aber gerade unerreichbar. Hätte nicht damit gerechnet, so viele Leute hier anzutreffen. Ich habe mitten im See eine Stelle gefunden, bei der es von 8-9 Metern auf 6 Meter aufsteigt. Erste Rute hin da.
Meine zweite Rute befindet sich ungefähr 10 Meter vom Ufer. Dort halten sich sehr viele Barsche auf, jedoch kann ich es manchmal nicht unterscheiden, zwischen Barsch oder eventuell doch buckelnen Karpfen. Anfasser gab es bis jetzt auch nicht. Dazu bedeckt sich langsam der Himmel, habe jedoch noch vor hier zu bleiben. Es gab gestern Abend Gewitter mit Starkregen, heute blieb es trocken, aber da kommt bestimmt noch was. Stehen meine Chancen gut, oder ist die eine Rute bei den Barschen fehtl am Platz?

Zu den letzten Beiträgen: Ich war dort tauchen und konnt vom Ufer aus eine Kante ausmachen, an der das Kraut aufhörte. Hatte meine Ruten dort abgelegt, alle 10 Meter Eine, hatte Bisse ohne Ende, aber nicht verwertbares. Muss ich nochmal hin, aber wo ich heute bin, ist nicht weit von mir und ein wunderschönes Gewässer mit Sandstrand.

Petri!


----------



## CarpNRW (1. August 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*

So, hat jetzt endlich mal geklappt. Ich war wieder einmal an der Sandgrube für eine Nacht und konnte am morgen ab 4:30 den ersten Spiegler von über 10 Kg fangen. Danach kamen noch zwei, noch ein Spiegler und ein Schuppi von 120cm Länge und ü10 Kg.
Würde gerne ein Foto hochladen, weiß aber nicht wie


----------



## Laichzeit (1. August 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*

Petri!
Zumj Bilder hochladen gibt es hier eine Anleitung.
http://www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/bilderab/bilderab.htm


----------



## jkc (1. August 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*



CarpNRW schrieb:


> ...Schuppi von 120cm Länge und ü10 Kg.
> ...



Hui, Schuppi von 1,20 würde ich gerne sehen, wobei ich da so ne Vermutung habe...

Petri jeden Falls, Grüße JK


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. August 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*



CarpNRW schrieb:


> und ein Schuppi von 120cm Länge und ü10 Kg.



Ähm...also irgendwas passt da nicht so recht.


----------



## jkc (1. August 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*

Nja, vermutlich wird jeder Schuppi mit 1,2m über 10kg haben, vermutlich sogar sehr deutlich.
Ich denke bei 1,2m wird´s eher ein Graskarpfen gewesen sein.

Grüße JK


----------



## CarpNRW (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*

Ich hab mal meine Abhakmatte bei Google eingegeben und herausgefunden, er war keine 1,2m lang. Ich hab meine Ringbox zum Messen genommen, 30cm steht dran, aber denke mal um die 90cm kommt doch eher hin. Gebissen auf Pflaume, gestoppt mit Bananen-Poppi. Ab Morgen bin ich auch wieder zwei Nächte dort, mal schauen, ob es wieder funzt. Diesmal aber nur eine Rute auf den Spot und mit den anderen Suche ich mir ein paar neue Stellen.


----------



## jkc (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*

Nochmals Petri und danke für´s Foto. 
Wollte auch gerade eine neue Stelle suchen, aber leider zu schlechte Sicht wegen Regen. Halte die Daumen, dass das Probieren mit der zweiten Rute Erfolg bringt. 

Grüße JK


----------



## CarpNRW (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*



jkc schrieb:


> Nochmals Petri und danke für´s Foto.
> Wollte auch gerade eine neue Stelle suchen, aber leider zu schlechte Sicht wegen Regen. Halte die Daumen, dass das Probieren mit der zweiten Rute Erfolg bringt.
> 
> Grüße JK



Danke! Habe anscheinend immer alles richtig gemacht, vielleicht der falsche Platz oder einfach Pech gewesen. Werde mal schauen, was die Nächte so bringen. Aber suchst du echt um 3 Uhr Nachts nach Stellen? |uhoh:


----------



## CarpNRW (3. August 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*

So! Ich bin seit gestern Abend wieder am selben Gewässer und möchte meinem Bruder hier auch zum ersten Karpfen bringen. Jeder von uns hat sich eine Rute fertig gemacht, mit meiner Köderwahl und ab auf meinen ausgemachten Spot. Um ca. 7:15 pfiff die Rute meines Bruders ab, jedoch auf einem anderen Platz, den ich aus Zufall gefunden habe. Als Köder diente ein fruchtiger, blauer Boilie, geschmacklich sehr süß, getoppt mit gelben Ananas-Poppi. Meine beiden Rutem gingen erfolglos aus, da sie vertüdelt waren, genau so eine Rute von meinem Bruder. Da wir schon echg Gewaltwürfe machen müssen, passiert dieses verheddern sehr schnell. Habt ihr ein Tipp den man anwenden kann?
Dazu regnet es bei uns die ganze Zeig, gerade war mal eine Stunde pause, geht aber wieder los. 

Petri!


----------



## jkc (3. August 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*

Hi,



CarpNRW schrieb:


> ...Aber suchst du echt um 3 Uhr Nachts nach Stellen? |uhoh:



Sorgsame Stellenauswahl ist mehr als nur die halbe Miete.



CarpNRW schrieb:


> ... Meine beiden Rutem gingen erfolglos aus, da sie vertüdelt waren, genau so eine Rute von meinem Bruder. Da wir schon echg Gewaltwürfe machen müssen, passiert dieses verheddern sehr schnell. Habt ihr ein Tipp den man anwenden kann?



Mit steifen / Fluoro-Carbonvorfächern kannst Du das weitestgehend ausschließen, die Verwicklungen der letzten 10 Jahre kann ich an einer Hand abzählen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Pupser (3. August 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*



jkc schrieb:


> Mit steifen / Fluoro-Carbonvorfächern kannst Du das weitestgehend ausschließen, die Verwicklungen der letzten 10 Jahre kann ich an einer Hand abzählen.



Welche Stärke verwendest Du für Fluoro-Carbonvorfächer / Stiff-Rigs?
Wenn' von irgendwas abhängig ist, dann wäre eine Universalvariante ganz nett. 

Danke für 'nen Tipp!#h


----------



## Justin123 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*

Ich nutze Anti Tangle Tubes in ca 3 facher Vorfachlänge über dem Blei und Anti Tangle Sleves auf dem Vorfach. Diese werden über den Quick Change Swivel geschoben. Hatte noch nie ein Vorfach was verheddert war.


----------



## CarpNRW (3. August 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*

Moin!

Danke für das schnelle Antworten! Ein Fluoro-Carbonvorfach habe ich nicht hier. Ich fische mit dem Combi-Rig und halte den weichen Teil immer relativ kurz. Jedoch verhängt sich der Haken oft auf Höhe des Wirbels und Safty-Clips. Man könnte nen PVA-Sack aufs Vorfsch ziehen, aber leider brauche ich die Wurfweite. Zudem habe ich ca. 1m Leadcore vorgeschalten. Ist ja auch ziemlich steif, verdreht sich trotzdem.

Perri!


----------



## jkc (3. August 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*



Pupser schrieb:


> Welche Stärke verwendest Du für Fluoro-Carbonvorfächer / Stiff-Rigs?



Hi, 15, 20 oder 25Lbs funktioniert  alles, inzwischen fische ich gerne möglichst stark und bleibe dann mit dem Vorfach knapp unter der Hauptschnur, momentan sind´s 35Lbs Vorfächer.
Spielt aber meiner Meinung nach ohnehin nur eine untergeordnete Rolle, Scheuchwirkung habe ich selbst in superstark befischten Gewässern noch keine festgestellt und dicker ist eben auch haltbarer.

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (3. August 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*



CarpNRW schrieb:


> ...Jedoch verhängt sich der Haken oft auf Höhe des Wirbels und Safty-Clips. ...



Hi hast Du ein Anti-Tangle Sleeve über dem Wirbel / Schlaufe / Knoten? Das könnte vielleicht auch helfen.
Sowas in der Art meine ich:
www.tacklebox.co.uk/terminal-tackle/sleeves/korda-safe-zone-anti-tangle-sleeves.html

Grüße JK


----------



## CarpNRW (4. August 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*

Herzliches Moin Moin! Ich grüße euch mit wärmen Nord,Nordwestwind und habe die zweite Nacht hinter mir, ohne Fisch. Laut Internet Südwest. Als Stellenwahl haben wir einmal, die von mir ausgemachte Stelle, wo es von 6-9 Metern auf 4 hoch geht, befüttert mit Pflaumenboilies, ca. 400-500gr auf drei Ruten. Keine Partikel. Nix. Die andere Stelle ist zwei Meter tief, geht von einer Seite auf 7 Meter runter, andere Richting auf 4,5 Meter mit welliger Struktur. Sprich haben wir eine Rinne gefunden wo es extrem abstreigt, von 4,5 auf 7 Meter die sich im See auf ca. 20 Meter streckt. Nur die Frage, ob wir zu viel oder zu wenig Futter drin haben. Also wir brauchen 100%ige Aufmerksamkeit der Fische. Wir sitzen am Südwestufer, direkt neben dem Abgrabungsgebiet der Sandgrube. Im 90 Grad winkel rechts neben uns befindet sich eine Bucht, wo immer viele Barsche schnappen. Nach einem Spot habe ich dort noch nicht geguckt. Meine Fragen sind jetzt nur, ob wir vielleicht durch zu wenig Futter einen unattraktiven Platz haben und ob wir eventuell komplett falsch sitzen? Und welchen Platz sollten wir bevorzugen? Rinne mit 7 Meter oder Plateau mit 2 Metern und 4?
Mein Bruder fing instant mit PVA Sack in der ersten Nacht einen Schuppi auf 4,5 Metern, kurz vor der Rinne. Nur die Frage, ob das nur Glück war.

Danke schonmal! #h


----------



## Pupser (5. August 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*

Ist das Wasser stark befischt und wird viel gefüttert? Wenn die Fische erstmal gelernt haben, daß viel Futter, und dann auch noch frisches, Gefahr bedeutet, kann eine Fischerei z.B. mit kleinen Futtermengen im PVA den größeren Erfolg bringen. Das kann Dir aus der Ferne aber keiner beantworten, das müsst Ihr dann schon selbst herausfinden.
Auch gibt es Gewässer an denen, eben aufgrund des Lerneffekts der Fische, nur nock Köder fangen, welche schon etwas "ausgelaugt" sind, sprich lange am Spot gelegen haben.
Testet's halt aus.

Zu Deiner Stellenwahl, Karpfen haben Zugruten, die gilt es zu finden.
Das bringt meist mehr Erfolg, als ein Platz der vor Futter überquillt.
Aber das hatte jkc Dir auch schon geschrieben.


----------



## CarpNRW (31. August 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*

Schönen guten Abend!

@Pupser: Ich war in letzter Zeit sehr oft am Gewässer und habe mit PVA-Sack gefischt und wenig Beifutter. Leider auch nichts passiert. 

Dabei ist mir eingefallen, dass ich die Karpfen mit vorgeschaltendem Leadcore gefangen habe. Nur würde das DEN Unterschied machen, oder sitze ich mit der Frage am falschen Ufer?
Ich werde dieses Wochenende mal wieder komplett dort verbringen und mein Glück mal wiedee versuchen. Diesmal nur eine andere Stelle, welche eine riesige Unterwassersandbank ist. Genau dort werde ich sie ablegen. Auf der höchsten Stelle und eine etwas niedriger. Rotaugen und Brassen sollen in der Ecke des See's oft anzutreffen sein. Also benutze ich Hanf, Mais und Pellets zum locken der Fische. Im PVA mache ich glaube ich nur zerdrückte Boilies rein. Werde mit einer Rute auch mal mit Mais fischen, den ich ehrlich gesagt, an dem Gewässer immer total vergessen hatte! Einen schönen Mais-Hanf-Teppich, 2qm groß, maximal und der Köder direkt oben drauf. Ich denke hierbei an eine Maiskette mit Poppi oder vielleicht auch ein Chodrig. Bin ja 2 Nächte dort und probiere das mal alles aus. Das Wasser ist Kraneberger klar.. Also sowas wie Krautvorfächer brauch man nicht oder? 
Ich müsste auch mal mit einem Thermometer herausfinden, in welcher Tiefe sich die Sprungschicht befindet. Oder sollte ich einfach mal eine Rute auf 1m ablegen? Hat damit schon jemand Erfahrung gemacht? Das Gewässer ist eine Sandgrube mit klarem Wasser und Tiefen bis über 10 Meter. Am Ufer sind überall stark abfallende Kanten, aber auch kleine Sandvorsprünge.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## CarpNRW (5. September 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*

Nabend Zusammen!

Ich war das Wochenende wieder an der Sandgrube und möchte euch vorab das Wetter beschreiben. 
Wir hatten nochmal ein paar schöne, warme und sonnige Tage (Freitag&Samstag) mit wenig Wind. Diesmal war ich auf der dem Wind zugewandten Seite vom See, direkt neben einem Schongebiet, wo sich eine Insel befindet. In der Nachz von Samstag auf Sonntag bekamen wir auf einmal Regen, starken Wind und dazu noch wirklich wirklich starken Regen. Das eine Stunde lang, danach wieder Sonnenschein und das Spiel von vorne.
Da ich Freitags erst spät dort angekommen bin und meine Ruten erst fertig hatte, als es dunkel war, hieß es: nach dem Bild von vorhin richten. Also habe ich eine Rute mit einem PVA-Sack bestückt und ca. 15 Meter von der Sandinsel abgelegt. Später hat sich herausgestellt, es wird dort von ca. 3 Meter auf 7 Meter tief. Erwischt habe ich denke ich eher die tiefere Stelle. Um 22:30 hatte ich den ersten Biss und landete eine dicke Brasse. Das erste mal, dass ich dort einen Brassen gefangen habe. Danach habe ich sie normal wieder ausgeworfen und blieb erfolglos. Meine weitere Rute legte ich auf einer Erhöhung mitten im See aus. Leider lag sie das komplette Wochenende verheddert.. Gefüttert habe ich nur wenig, eine Tüte Boilies aufs ganze Wochenende auf zwei Spots verteilt. Nichts weiter. Ich weiß nicht, ob es an dem Wetterumschwung lag, ich mich vielleicht nicht nur auf Kanten konzentrieren sollte, sondern auch auf den Uferbereich. Oder was meint ihr, könnte ein Faktor für den Misserfolg sein?


----------



## CarpNRW (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*

Hallo Zusammen!

Wollte nochmal berichten! Bin seit einer Nacht an einem Baggersee, den ich die letzten Tage befischg habe. Einige Karpfen und Brassen konnten wir schon landen, doch kommt es mir vor, wir Glücksfänge. Gebissen haben sie auf den unterschiedlichsten Tiefen. Der See ist maximal 9 Meter tief und hat viele steile Kanten, die wir mit Echolot erforscht haben. Die nachsten Tage soll es regnen und die Wassertemperatur beträgt 12 Grad. Vor zwei Wochen lag sie noch bei 18-19 Grad. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich es noch eher am Ufer versuchen soll, oder schon auf die 5-7 Meter Wassertiefe gehe? Eventuell wäre auch 3-4 Meter optimal. Füttern können wir mit einem Futterboot inklusive Echolot. Leider liegt es mir nicht so, Hotspots zu finden und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!
Auch was die Futtermenge betrifft, ob ich immer noch bei kleinen Portionen bleiben soll, ist schließlich ein neues Gewässer mit relativ gutem Besatz!

Einen schönen Abend noch!


----------



## CarpNRW (8. November 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*

Schönen guten Abend!

Ich habe gerade mal aus dem Fenster geschaut und bemerkt, das bei mir um die sieben Zentimeter Schnee, auf dem Dach liegen.
Da ich die letzten 10 Wochenenden 3 verschiedene Seen beangelt habe, ist mir aufgefallen, dass die flachen Plätze irgendwie nicht mehr so laufen. Es gibt einfach zu viele Faktoren, die zu einem positiven oder negativen Ergebnis beitragen. Meine Gewässer haben eine starke Untergrundstruktur die ganz schön variiert, dazu haben wir Flachwasserbereiche, Inseln und auch Muschelbänke. Durch unsere Versuche und Beobachtungen, konnten wir keine wirklichen Rückschlüsse darauf ziehen, ob ein Platz jetzt interessant ist, oder nicht. Genau so, sagen viele "im Winter ins tiefere". Nur stellt sich bei mir die Frage, was ist tief? Gehen wir davon aus, die tiefste Stelle sei 14 Meter. Bedeutet tief dann um die 7 Meter oder doch schon 10 Meter?
Was habt ihr außerdem für Erfahrungen, in dieser Jahreszeit gemacht? Mir ist aufgefallen, dass bei Regen und kaltem Wind, flache Bereiche gemieden werden. Durch das Echolot habe ich einiges an Struktur erkennen können, jedoch wird das nirgendswo so richtig erklärt und Karpfenangler gibts bei mir, wie Wasser in der Wüste. Somit kommen wir zu meiner nächsten Frage, undzwar Futter+Platz. Ist auf dem Echolot eine steigende Struktur mit Kraut zu erkennen, die auf 3 Meter von 5 hinauf geht und mit einmal auf 7 Meter absinkt, zu erkennen, stellt sich die mir die Frage, was ist attraktiv? Direkt auf der Schräge? Ganz oben oder unten? Auf der dem Wind zugewandten Seite oder doch dahinter? Oder denke ich zu viel Nach? Ich meine, mit einer kleinen Portion Groundbait und ein paar Murmeln, muss es ja an einem interessanten Platz liegen.
Ich hoffe Ihr helft mir weiter!


----------



## jkc (8. November 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*

Hi, ich denke schon, dass Du es etwas zu sehr zergrübelst; klar Gedanken sollte man sich schon machen, aber den vollen Durchblick gibt es nicht (das ist doch gerade das geile am Angeln) und ein großer Anteil des Erfolges wird durch probieren erarbeitet.
Zu der Tiefe: Wenn die tiefste Stelle 14m ist, dann kann "tiefer" eben bis zu 14m bedeuten, ich würde auf die "Floskel" - "im Winter stehen die Fische tiefer" auch nicht zu viel geben, es gibt auch Gewässer da sind die Fische auch im Winter im Flachwasser zu fangen. In etwa decken sich Deine mit meinen Beobachtungen, wobei ich es so formulieren würde: Bei fallender Wassertemperatur tendenziell tiefer, bei steigenden Temperaturen eher flacher aber eben nur tendenziell, nicht immer.
Bei Deinem Plateau: #c würde ich genau so wie der Ochs vorm Berge stehen und ausprobieren. Ich behaupte, dass das auch variieren wird, was besser läuft.
Wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, dann hast Du aber ja in den letzten 10 Wochen Fische gefangen, das ist doch gut so! (Oder Ihr habt nur flach gefischt und nix gefangen, was ich jetzt nicht hoffe .) Versuche auf diesen Erfolgen auf zu bauen und heraus zu finden, was davon reproduzierbar ist.#6

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (8. November 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*



CarpNRW schrieb:


> ... Meine weitere Rute legte ich auf einer Erhöhung mitten im See aus. Leider lag sie das komplette Wochenende verheddert.. ...



Also das würde mir ja voll auf den Sack gehen -  da kannst Du an der besten Stelle am ganzen See liegen und fängst trodzdem mit Garantie gar nix.


----------



## CarpNRW (9. November 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*



jkc schrieb:


> Also das würde mir ja voll auf den Sack gehen -  da kannst Du an der besten Stelle am ganzen See liegen und fängst trodzdem mit Garantie gar nix.



Ne ne, das passiert mir jetzt eher seltener..zum Glück:q
Nur, wie fischt ihr denn Beispielsweise? Wie sieht der Platz aus(Struktur/Tiefe), an denen ihr eure Montage ablegt?  Und wie tief im Vergleich zur Gesamttiefe und Wassertemperatur?
Das bei kaltem Wind, auf der stillen Seite, dass Wasser wärmer ist, ist verständlich. Das es Glück ist, bleibt keine Frage. Das der Karpfen auf 10Ha Wasserfläche ganz ausgerechnet den Boilie an der Montage nimmt, ist sehr unwahrscheinlich. Du in welchem Verhältnis steht das Füttern zum Erfolg? Je mehr Futter am Platz ist, umso auffälliger ist der Platz. Liegt dort ein Boilie mit 3 Bällen Grundfutter ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit stark gesunken, was das Finden des Futters angeht. Oft habe ich gesehen, dass manche Leute, fasst schon ein kleines Grundstück, komplett mit Boilies abdecken. Diese Gewässer sind denke ich mal komplett überbesetzt und es ist nötig, um die Fische am Platz zu halten. Doch sind in meine Gewässern, laut Informationen, sind in dem Gewässer keine 200 Karpfen drin. Aber ich möchte ja nicht meine Montage auswerfen und hoffen das etwas beißt, sondern regelmäßig etwas fangen. Auf jeden Fall muss man Erfahrung sammeln, aber ich möchte nicht nur am Wasser Erfahrung machen, sondern auch durch euch!

Auf jeden Fall schonmal danke Jkc, für deine Antwort!


----------



## jkc (9. November 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*

Hi, beim Futter hat ja jeder so seine Philosophie.

Ich mag grundsätzlich große Futterplätze aber: Man muss schon da angeln wo die Fische vorbeikommen oder besser noch fressen und der Bestand muss auch dazu passen, wenn nur einzelne Fische an den Platz kommen stehen die Chancen damit wohl eher schlecht.
Mehr (Bzw. besser viel) Futter macht den Platz meiner Meinung nach auch nicht auffälliger, wenn alles passt kommen die Fische dann meiner Meinung nach eher mehrmals wieder.
So die letzten 2 Saisons haben kleinere Futtermengen bei mir oft besser funktioniert als große Mengen.
Bei einem Fall wie bei Dir, ohne Vorfüttern und Kenntnis wo Fische vorbeikommen würde ich mich in jedem Fall mit dem Futter zunächst zurück halten. 
Ich sag mal 100g (=ca. 20 Boilies mit 18mm) bis aller-, allerhöchstens 500g pro Platz / Rute (Jetzt wenn es kalt wird eher so 300g maximal); Grundfutter habe ich noch nie gefüttert und gefällt mir auch nicht - weil ich gar keinen Anhaltspunkt habe ob es noch da, oder von Kleinfischen weg gefressen ist. 
Wenn dann zwei bis drei Karpfenbisse auf einem Platz kommen, kann man meiner Meinung nach drüber nachdenken etwas mehr Futter an die Stelle zu bringen.
Wichtig wäre mir eine gute Qualität des Futters. Auf "Geschmack"/Flavour gebe ich gar nichts.
Ich habe noch kein Gewässer gefunden wo einfache ungeflavourte Fischmehl-Boilies (25-35% Anteil Fischmehl) nicht funktionieren. Partikel mag ich gerne wenn Beifänge/Brassen sich in Grenzen halten.
Zu den Stellen kann ich nur sagen, dass es ganz unterschiedlich ist, Uferkannten, Plateaus, Wasserpflanzen, Steganlagen, Brücken bis hin zu gar keinen markanten, topfebenen Stellen in gleich bleibender Unterwasserwüste; ich wiederhole mich, aber jedes Gewässer ist anders und ganz weit oben schon mal angedeutet: Lokalisierung der Fische ist so gut wie alles, gerade um regelmäßig zu fangen. Ähnlich ist es bei der Tiefe. Wann habt ihr denn zuletzt Fische gefangen
und in welcher Tiefe haben die Gebissen?
(Keine 200 Karpfen?! |uhoh: Also meine Lieblingsgewässer haben geschätzt so ca. 2-3 Karpfen / ha.)

Grüße JK


----------



## carpnorbert (23. November 2016)

*AW: Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter*

Angeblich sind in CarpNRWs See nur 90 Fische aber ich muss sagen das ich an den besagten See trotz 6 Ruten in den letzten 16 Nächten nicht einen einzigen Biss hatte. im Sommer musste ich nachts oft 4 mal die Nacht raus...Momentan ist alles tod, die Fische sind laut Echolot da, auch große.... aber beißen....nö �� Das gilt übrigens auch für Hecht, Barsch und Zander...nicht mal ein Köderfisch oder Brasse beißt...das fragt man sich doch warum man überhaupt angelt �� Jetzt ist die Wassertemperatur seit langem mal wieder eine Woche stabil, ich geh morgen nochmal und hoffe das die Fische nochmal fressen vor der Winterruhe...Wie gesagt Futterboot und Echolot ja aber seitdem ich das hab fange ich nichts mehr.... Zum anderen muss ich sagen, 20 Jahre Vereinsgewässer, verblinkert, die Fische meiden Futteransammlungen etc...also alles andere als einfach...das erklärt sicher auch warum wir hauptsächlich auf Glückswürfe fangen...je weniger beifutter je besser...selbst mit pva Sack habe ich nicht einen Biss gehabt, Brassen ausgenommen. Lediglich einzelnen Haken Köder werden genommen...


----------

